

Ask HN: What books should I read re marketing for my website? - aurelius83

My team and I have been working on a MVP for a web game. We are almost done with product development and now we are moving on to the next phase.   I was wondering if there were any books that are highly recommended or is a must read for me that contains practical and applicable advice for marketing and not just high-level theory.
======
mindcrime
I'm not sure if the fact that it's a game changes anything or not as I don't
play in that space myself. But just in terms of marketing in general, some of
the essentials include:

 _The 22 Immutable Laws of Marketing_ \- Al Ries & Jack Trout

 _Positioning_ \- Al Ries & Jack Trout

 _Repositioning_ \- Jack Trout (with Steve Rivkin)

 _Differentiate or Die_ \- Jack Trout (with Steve Rivkin)

 _The Ultimate Marketing Plan_ \- Dan S. Kennedy

 _The Ultimate Sales Machine_ \- Chet Holmes

 _All Marketers Are Liars_ \- Seth Godin

 _The Purple Cow_ \- Seth Godin

------
krmmalik
1\. Positioning by Al Trout 2\. Lean Startup by Eric Ries

PS - I help startups with marketing so if you need any advice let me know.

Contact details and bio on my website (see my profile)

------
cdvonstinkpot
The Guerilla Marketing series are all good- by Jay Levinson. As is the oldie
but goodie 'Permission Marketing' by Seth Godin.

~~~
aurelius83
Which would you consider a higher priority?

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Sorry for the delayed reply- I'd say the Seth Godin one.

------
superconductor
Weird. I've read almost every book listed so far, and I wouldn't recommend any
of them for what you're looking to do.

Most, if not all of these books are strategic. You want tactical. Get a book
like "Attention! This Book Will Make You Money" and try out some stuff there.

And good luck on the app!

